# Poor smell in the car



## shanyaoguipi (Mar 9, 2018)

较差的 在车里闻到
有没有办法改变它？


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

金钱会使它闻起来非常丰富。


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

OZIUM.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

尝试一下。 它运作得很好。 另外，试着清理你的车。 谣言说它有效。


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

i hate it when poor people leave their smell in the car.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


> View attachment 287051


请中文。我不懂英语。


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

他说: 试试法布雷泽


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> 请中文。我不懂英语。


对不起，我不懂中文。


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Nee how......


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> 请中文。我不懂英语。


是时候学习英语了。


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> View attachment 287071


No it's "City Wok"...............


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Transeau said:


> i hate it when poor people leave their smell in the car.



试着清理你的车!!​


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> No it's "City Wok"...............
> 
> View attachment 287087


It sounds like he is saying city rock


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

time for some fragrant qi gong yall ...


----------

